# my p.b. carp



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heres a pic of my biggest carp.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the New World Record Common 

Fish much in Germany then?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Nine,... Notten Dissen Timen Of Yearin


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> Nine,... Notten Dissen Timen Of Yearin


HOLY WEINERSCHNYEITZEL! must be one of those genetically superior/test tube NAZI carp! whatcha' catch'em on? a baseball sized wheaty ball?


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

dinkbuster1 said:


> HOLY WEINERSCHNYEITZEL! must be one of those genetically superior/test tube NAZI carp! whatcha' catch'em on? a baseball sized wheaty ball?


Hahah... You mean basketball sized, dont you. lol Nice fish.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

he came out thru my icehole.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

That fish might be over 90lbs next time it comes out!:B 
Put on like 6lbs between this and its previous capture
a year before.Though that could have been 6lb+ of bait 
in its gut! Magnificent Fish!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I wondered who poached her out of my Patio Pond!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Did you put a whole box of wheeties on the hook???


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!wow


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe if he stands farther behind the fish it will look bigger???


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm...... Flathead Bait!  :B


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Makes me feel kinda sick!!!!:B


----------

